

Larry Page: I would rather give my billions to Elon Musk rather than charity - AxisOfEval
http://www.businessinsider.in/LARRY-PAGE-I-Would-Rather-Give-My-Billions-To-Elon-Musk-Than-Charity/articleshow/32368620.cms

======
Recoil42
> "Page even went as far as suggesting that everyone give their money to a
> corporation that was trying to accomplish big stuff."

We call that investing.

~~~
vixen99
I thought he talked about giving money not buying shares. Any gift at all can
be thought as an investment in the broader sense of the word so beloved of
governments spending taxpayers' money.

------
ulfw
And that's why I have more respect for Bill Gates than for Larry Page. Sorry.

~~~
norswap
I think what underlies Page's thoughts is that he thinks Musk is more
effective than most charity. He sees charity as a sink that will provide no
long term improvement of the human condition. Honestly, it's hard to disagree.

Except for Bill Gates, precisely. His fight against Malaria has been
tremendously successful. Would Page object giving his money to Bill Gates? I
don't know, I hope he wouldn't.

~~~
ulfw
Well, Bill Gates seems to want to fight humanity's problems of today - AIDS,
Malaria, Poverty. Elon/Larry want to go to Mars and build vacuum-tube trains
from SF to LA. One is a real need, one is Science-Fiction. Obviously the
latter is more 'fun'/nerdy.

------
joelrunyon
This is from March...

~~~
gus_massa
March discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7437940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7437940)
(640 points, 278 days ago, 434 comments) (It was a repost in slate of the
businessinsider note.)

